# Undersized??



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I purchased a Vizsla last October from a reputable breeder. She has been a very good dog thus far. My only concern is her size, or lack there of? She is only about 17" (on her tiptoes) at the shoulder and ways just onder 30#. She is very fit and porportioned well. At just over a year old could I expect her to grow much more? She is very lovable, etc, but for the money we spent, we wanted a standard sized dog. 
I am hunting with her so we will see if the size effects her performance on the chukar hill or not.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she's probably still got 6 months growing to do yet, personally I'd not be to concerned at this stage.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I am hunting with her so we will see if the size effects her performance on the chukar hill or not.


She sounds like she will be on the small side of the standard. 

She will do fine on chuckar and quail. Might be small for pheasant hunting. 

My female is 22 tall and 43 pounds and had to drag pheasants as she couldn't open her mouth wide enough.

You could do what I did and when Chloe was 10 months old got a male pup. Now he is 24 inches and 60 pounds and has no problem with holding birds in his mouth. He could do a duck easily.

Chloe is Bailey's best friend and cheerleader. She honors his points on all our walks even if he is pointing a branch on the trail.

Happy trails. And good hunting



[url]http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/hunt-for-dog-or-dog-for-hunt.html]http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/chloe-will-join-us-in-south-dakota.html[url]

[url]http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/hunt-for-dog-or-dog-for-hunt.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/jackrabbits-and-vizslas.html

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i get it a lot .those dogs are small. i think breeders are trying to make them bigger than their supposed to be.sixty pound and seventy pound vizslas are not the norm for the breed.duke and riley are good to go they hover between fifty and fifty five pounds.
;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie weighs 70 pounds, so he is one of the "big boys". It's my understanding that there are actually two different standards for the Vizsla breed -- the American standard (AKC) wherein the dogs are generally smaller, and the Hungarian standard, wherein the dogs are generally larger. It is still the same breed. The only substantial difference is overall body size. You could breed a smaller to a larger and get a "medium", and it would still be a Vizsla, but if that dog exceeds the maximum stated height in the AKC breed standards, you couldn't show him (in an American dog show). 

p.s. I didn't buy Willie from a breeder. He was a lost dog and I sprung him out of the dog pound. I would have loved him no matter what his size. He's a great dog!


----------



## msula95 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is she healthy?

If so, enjoy.

I've taken to the V because of loyalty and they are awesome running partners. When I reach for my running shoes, TAZ is ready and leading me out for our run.......even when I really am not in the mood.

I could only hope for a smaller framed V.

Enjoy your healthy dog.


----------

